# Help!!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We dropped Puff off for some service today and....well.....there was this really well stocked parking lot full of really good looking Outbacks.....and Kathy .... YES - KATHY -.... asked if they had a 28krs on the lot. After several moments of searching, the sales guy said - "nope ...it's in Raynham" (a sister dealer lots of miles away). Then he said - "Wait a minute - I saw one out there this morning. Let me check ...it might be a customer's".

Bad luck!

It WASN'T a customers!!!!

We had seen the floor plan on-line and it looked like it was a really good thing this model hadn't been available 2 yrs ago when Puff came home with us....or Puff might not have come home...and we certainly would have had to have gotten a new TV then (which could have resulted in us NOT getting a TT at all....and my NOT having the Tundra now.....and neither of those things would be good!). Anyway, we spent 45 miinutes or so playing around in the real thing and....&&#$%.....I'm in trouble!!! It's perfect! It IS the 25RSS (we really do love Puff's layout!!!) plus the kar-go area would allow us to take Kath's Shadow with us...and provide more/better room for adult guests....and really give the dogs their own space....and....

Now I need your help. What would you say a realistic price is for this '08 model? If you have a 28krs, how much less than the sticker price did you pay? What would you say a realistic trade-in valueof an '06 25RSS might be? OH, PLEASE HELP! I'VE FALLEN AND I CAN'T GET UP!!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad you found exactly what you like !! Buy it, enjoy it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like it's meant to be to me









I just did a price check with Holman rv...here is what I got:

Make: 2007 Keystone Outback 28KRS
Unit: 19402
MSRP Price: $27,872.00
Your discounted price: $19,551.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Hee-hee-heee, lol, lol, lol, yuk, yuk, yuk !!!!!!

See what those Tundra's do to you !!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Its fever time. You bought the new truck so a case of threefootitis was sure to follow. Buy it yeh buy it







If you take Holman's or Lakeshore's price remember to add about 1500.00 for shipping that Camper's Inn would have to pay just to be fair.

Good luck

JOhn


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hey Jude and Kath! Well, Stacie and I think you both should consider it, seriously. What an awesome combination, being able to pull in with the truck and trailer, NOT have to unhook, deploy the bike, save on gas while you both go on explorations! PLUS, you have that storage area (read- portable garage) for all the stuff that you dont want to put inside the camper/truck (wet stuff, grill, etc...) Our theory is... if not now, when?









Life is the journey, not the destination!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome Go For IT!!!

How does it go ................

*If Not Now When?*


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't want to rain on your parade here, I am just stating what I have seen and experienced. We got our 28KRS and was pulling it with my FIL's Silverado 1500 at first. It did okay here in flat Florida. But we definately needed something bigger. My neighbor liked the 28KRS but only has a Tundra so he got the 23KRS. He knew he wouldn't have been able to pull the 28KRS loaded with his truck. With that said....
There is an early 2007 model and a late 2007 model. (We have the early 2007 model) and delivery from Lakeshore to Florida, tax, tag, title, 1200# w/d hitch plus husky controller was $23,100.00. My neighbor did the same thing but his 23KRS (his was late 2007 model) and his with delivery was something like $16,700.00 also from Lakeshore. I hope this info helps some. And whatever you decide, enjoy!!!


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

Mommies of Mine,

Well, Seeker and Tadger and I had a little pow wow of sorts. The boys think the new Outback would be ideal and afterall they do in fact deserve bigger and better accomadations for their devotion and protection services provided over the years and outstanding accomplishments and tremendous pride they have brought to you over the years at the competitions.

Now, I can hang anywhere and do what I do best. However, I was pondering the idea of having my very own hook to hang on. After the terrible ordeal that that horrible man,Eric, put me through, I deserve to have a very special designated hook from which to hang my noble body.

What do you think mommie's?










or










or










to just name a few!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We dropped Puff off for some service today and....well.....there was this really well stocked parking lot full of really good looking Outbacks.....and Kathy .... YES - KATHY -.... asked if they had a 28krs on the lot. After several moments of searching, the sales guy said - "nope ...it's in Raynham" (a sister dealer lots of miles away). Then he said - "Wait a minute - I saw one out there this morning. Let me check ...it might be a customer's".
> 
> Bad luck!
> 
> ...


Hey...
We're headed to that Raynham, MA dealership to drop off our old 21RS. We pick up our new 26RKS on Thursday....

Want us to check anything out?
Oops. Sorry. We're leaving in 10 minutes!!

Good luck....I say get it if you can afford it.

Bob


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We looked at Outbacks yesterday on the way to CW. Luckily they didn't have the models I was interested in.







I can't justify getting a larger TT at this point. Well not quite. Some nice changes in the newer models. Not big things but small refinements over previous models.

Good luck on the 28. You can find blue book prices online(use Keystone Outback when searching). Blue book Looks like the used range for a 06 25RSS is $15,190-$18,300 without any options


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Girls

You know my feelings on this one! If you can afford it, want it and it doesn't create any hardships, Do IT! As the immortal words of one of Canada's best loved party bands from way back once said "We are here for a good time, not a long time, so have a good time, the sun can't shine everyday"

Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Borrowing from above, I don't want to rain on your parade, but . . .

I bought my TV before we found the OB we wanted, and in hindsight it should have been in the reverse order. I know you are tickled to death about the Tundra, but I would caution you to take a very close look at the payload capacity of your truck versus a realistic estimate of the tongue weight of that trailer. The Keystone website says the tongue weight is 655 lbs, but that is with no options, no propane, no battery, no hitch, no cargo, etc., etc. By the time you add up those things minus any cargo in the comparent, you are probably close to 1000 lbs on the hitch. Your truck's payload capacity will be printed on the driver's side doorpost, and it is probably somewhere around 1500 lbs. Then think about weight of things that will be carried in the bed of the truck, in the cargo area, loaded in the trailer, water, etc. Anything forward of the trailer's axles is going to contribute to weight carried on the hitch.

This is the reason I traded up for a 3/4 ton truck. So, you might want to take Staff, Seeker and Tadger to the car lot in addition to the Outback dealer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Go for it!!

Personally, with your new style Tundra, I would think you will be fine.

An older model Tundra, no, but your new one........







Your payload should be close to 2000 lbs.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Judi... Judi... Judi!
(Now, if I only looked like Cary Grant!)

What have you done!!!









If it makes any difference, you might keep in mind that Puff is in fact material evidence in the ongoing unpleasantness regarding your so-called neighbor and friend. I not a lawyer, but it seems to me the disposal of Puff would seriously affect potential outcome of your case, and could in fact expose you to criminal charges of obstruction.

Just something to think about.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Good point Doug,

If Puff could not be produced in case of a trial the Judge could possible dismiss the case, but on the other hand if Eric is dead it really doesn't matter that much, it could actually work in Judi's favour no scene, no body, no crime!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Now she has lost it Wolfwood and now Staff kind of a Jeckel and Hyde thing.
























John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Judi... Judi... Judi!
> (Now, if I only looked like Cary Grant!)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


You kind of did in that Usual Suspects line up photo.









Judi -- good luck with your search for a new Outback. I can't believe you good get rid of a perfectly good 25RSS. What happened to you in Africa?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahh, new trailer fever, it's easy to fall prey to it when you get a new truck!









Like mentioned before, watch your payload. I looked on toyota's website and the payload is around 1500 for the tundra with the 5.7. With your bike and all your gear in the trailer, the tongue weight along with what you carry in the truck will put your truck very close to or over it's GVWR. If you go for it also make sure the hitch receiver is up to the task of carrying all that tongue weight, your bike and gear is going to make the tongue weight pretty hefty, a class V receiver would give a larger safety margin.

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> Good point Doug,
> 
> If Puff could not be produced in case of a trial the Judge could possible dismiss the case, but on the other hand if Eric is dead it really doesn't matter that much, it could actually work in Judi's favour no scene, no body, no crime!


AHEM!!!! The Jury's still out folks!!! AND I am very much alive!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahh, yes that never ending cycle. As a 1/2 ton truck owner, with a 28'(ok 30') TT, I can tell you the next step will be surfing the web reviewing 3/4 Ton truck options.








As longs as you understand the implications, I would say go for it!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Buy it!!! Go for it!!!!

Puff II









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks all for your input. Some of it was even helpful.....









We haven't made any decisions one way or the other but, for those of you who have suggested otherwise, the TUNDRA ain't goin' nowhere! And, *IF* we choose to "go for it" (after all numbers are crunched - including tongue weight & payload), the "next step" (albeit pushed out a few more years) will bear an uncanny resemblance to shopping for the new Miata!

btw, the answer to "If Not Now, When?" is "Maybe next Spring"


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> . . .shopping for the new Miata!


Miata? Miata?

Did anyone say Miata? Hey, I've got two of 'em!
1992 Sunburst Yellow - a classic - my daily driver
2001 British Racing Green - my former autocrosser and now my weekend car when I'm not camping in my Outback
Zoom Zoom


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

raynardo said:


> . . .shopping for the new Miata!


Miata? Miata?

Did anyone say Miata? Hey, I've got two of 'em!
1992 Sunburst Yellow - a classic - my daily driver
2001 British Racing Green - my former autocrosser and now my weekend car when I'm not camping in my Outback
Zoom Zoom
[/quote]
YIPPPPPPPEEEEEEE!!!! Another Miata owner! An original even!!!! You MUST be good people!!!!!! Welcome! Welcome!

Raynardo, we have a sub-cult here of Miata owner. Of course, there are also those others who run & hide when we start 'zooming'







but I believe its just latent jealousy! btw, my current baby is a 2000 BRG (did your dealer write it up that way for you, too?). She's pushing 102k miles but everytime we talk about "replacong her, there's a quiet whimper from the garage, my heartstrings tug...and we go off and buy a 4Runner....then a 25RSS....then a Tundra...now considering a TT upgrade. Looks like she's safe for a few more years.....


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking at the numbers from Keystone and Toyota's web sites (I know these are not the real world weights), here's what I see:

28krs
weight = 6,095 lbs
hitch = 655 lbs
carrying capacity = 1,480 lbs

25rss
weight = 5,370 lbs
hitch = 370 lbs
carrying capacity = 1665 lbs

2007 Tundra standard bed double cab, 5.7 liter engine, 4.30 rear end (I believe)
max payload = 1680 lbs
towing capacity = 10,600
GVWR = 6,900
curb weight = 5,220
Hensley Arrow hitch

28krs vs 25rss
28rks weighs 725 lbs more
28rsk hitch weight is 285 lbs more
Add in the Shadow motorcyle @ 600 lbs to the cargo area of the 28rks.

Question - what does the addition of the motorcycle do to the hitch weight? Where does it add the 600 lbs? For arguments sake, let's say the additional weight of the motorcycle is distributed evenly between the trailer and truck, so 300 lbs to the trailer and 300 lbs to the truck. The 28krs load capacity is now down to 1,180 and the Tundra down to 1,380. For the 28krs add in all the extras and I would guesstimate the additional weight would be in the neighborhood of 600 - 700 lbs. This would be pretty close to the max capacity of the trailer. Now to the Tundra, add in the passengers, dogs and gear reduces the 1,380 to ???? I believe the 28krs GVWR is 7,575 lbs, still well within the towing capacity of the Tundra. But, you would be getting close to the GVWR for both truck and trailer. Looking at these numbers, I feel comfortable that the Tundra will do the job, although she will be working harder than pulling the 25rss alone. Remember they have a Hensley so the additional length of the 28krs should be virtually unnoticed in terms of sway control. If you bought the 28krs, I would say you would need to put a little more thought into how you pack, considering the additional weight of the motorcycle.

Has anyone else with a 28krs done before and after weights at the scales with a similar payload in the cargo area for comparision?

Only a trip to the scales would sufficiently answer these questions.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> The 28krs load capacity is now down to 1,180 and the Tundra down to 1,380.


I don't think you added the 655 empty tongue weight of the trailer to the 300 from the bike. Assuming the tundra's available payload is 1680, the remaining available payload would be 725 once the tongue weight of 655 and the 300 from the bike is subtracted.



> Only a trip to the scales would sufficiently answer these questions


100% agree. A trip to the scales is always an eye opener.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Has anyone else with a 28krs done before and after weights at the scales with a similar payload in the cargo area for comparision?
> 
> Only a trip to the scales would sufficiently answer these questions.


Naaa, we used to worry about weights pulling with the suburban, but now that we have the 1 ton diesel we don't really care


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Looking at the numbers from Keystone and Toyota's web sites (I know these are not the real world weights), here's what I see:
> 
> 28krs
> weight = 6,095 lbs
> ...


*
Thanks Herb! Good news is that our numbers pretty much match!*


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Weight from a travel trailer is supposed to contribute 13-15% to the tongue weight. A 500lb motorcycle should add 75 pounds to the tongue. Even on a 5th wheel it would add 125 pounds at most. I'm not sure how the weight being so far forward in the Kargoroo changes the rules, but a trip to the scales would tell for sure!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> my current baby is a 2000 BRG (did your dealer write it up that way for you, too?). She's pushing 102k miles.


In 2001 I was racing my first Miata, a 1995 white, at Willowsprings and had an off-road excursion - flipped the car end-over-end. Fortunately I had a roll bar, helmet, and full race harness, otherwise I wouldn't be writing this. The car was totalled. I had to have my wife come pick me up and on the way out of Lancaster I purchased my 2001 BRG, which just turned 49K miles this past weekend. Three months ago I purchased the 1992 Sunburst Yellow as my daily driver. Here are some photos:


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Lookit those cute lil' cars. They look like the one's I used to drive around at Disneyland when I was a kid, but I never got to flip one!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Lookit those cute lil' cars. They look like the one's I used to drive around at Disneyland when I was a kid, but I never got to flip one!!


Your loss -

Here's another (since we're talkin' about it and its my thread anyway so I can







). 








I am the "Water Wizard" for the NH School of Scottish Arts BagPipe & Drum Band and the Miata is the PERFECT chariott. Not only does a cooler of ice & bottled water fit perfectly in the boot, but it dresses quite well for parade-day. It still amazes me, tho', how many spectator dads will see it, point it out to their young son, saying "That's a <Triumph> <MG> <name an old roadster)...I had one just like it when I was young."









Good thing







doesn't go to parades!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

raynardo said:


> my current baby is a 2000 BRG (did your dealer write it up that way for you, too?). She's pushing 102k miles.


In 2001 I was racing my first Miata, a 1995 white, at Willowsprings and had an off-road excursion - flipped the car end-over-end. Fortunately I had a roll bar, helmet, and full race harness, otherwise I wouldn't be writing this. The car was totalled. I had to have my wife come pick me up and on the way out of Lancaster I purchased my 2001 BRG, which just turned 49K miles this past weekend. Three months ago I purchased the 1992 Sunburst Yellow as my daily driver. Here are some photos:








[/quote]
I don't see any pics?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wellllll, as long as we're sharing pictures......








Here's my baby, a 2003 Red Miata


----------

